# FS: Tivo S3 w Lifetime



## bsmith1051 (Nov 15, 2009)

Upgraded from S3 to Premiere, wife won't let me buy another TV to require the use of both 

The S3 has never given us a single problem and includes the original Lifetime Subscription plus the glo remote. I will call Tivo on behalf of the buyer to effect the transfer. Asking $400.

For a buyer living in the continental US I'll eat the cost of USPS ground shipping, anywhere else (or by any other carrier) I'll expect the buyer to cover the cost.

PM me if interested.

UPDATE: sold!


----------

